# FISHERMAN'S PARTNER, NEUMARKT informiert... jetzt Little Big Game von SPRO komplett!!



## Meeresprogramm (5. Mai 2007)

Hier die Hyperlinks zur Little Big Game von Spro!  Ihr Fisherman's Partner, Neumarkt Team heißt Sie Willkommen!


*Firestick Rigs - Little Big Game Vorfach*







                                                                                                                            Der Gebrauch von verschieden farbigen mini Knicklichtern macht dieses Paternostervorfach noch attraktiver!

*Art-Nr:* 87-4795031/032




*Special Tuna Leader*

 Die SPRO Little Big Game Thunfisch Vorfächer werden nur aus bestem Material gefertigt!! Die "Leader" um die große Thunfische zu fangen!

*Art-Nr:* 87-4768




*Bottom Fishing Rig*

                                                                                                                               Allround Montage für das Grundfischen im Adriatischen Meer.

*Art-Nr:* 87-476850






*Ahi Straight Runner 9'' 23cm*

 Der 23cm lange Ahi Straight Runner schwimmt genau unter der Wasseroberfläche mit einer leicht ausbrechenden Aktion, die einen Köderfisch auf der Flucht imitiert.

*Art-Nr:* 87-49000








*Ahi Slant Cut 8,5'' 21,5cm*

                                                                                                                               Jagende Fische können den Ahi Slant Cut 8,5" nicht wiederstehen. 


*Art-Nr:* 87-49001









*Nalu Rocket 15cm (mit Federn)*

                                                                                                                               Der Nalu Rocket ist ein Allroundköder für Thunfisch, Dorado, Albacore, Wahoo, Sailfisch und kleine Marline. 

*Art-Nr:* 87-4901






*Mini Nalu 13cm (mit Federn)*

                                                                                                                               Mini Nalu Rocket ist ein handgearbeiteter Kunstköder mit Federn in bester Qualität!

*Art-Nr:* 87-49011




*Shibi Ko Straight Runner 12cm*

 Der 12cm lange Shibi Ko Straight Runner ist ein mundgerechter Kunstköder der genau unter der Wasseroberfläche läuft, wo er eine leichte Beute darstellt. 


*Art-Nr:* 87-49020











*Shibi Ko Slant Cut 12cm*

                                                                                                                               Der Shibi Ko Slant Cut springt aus dem Wasser und taucht unter wie ein echter Fisch auf der Flucht.

*Art-Nr:* 87-49021









*Lao 11cm*

                                                                                                                               Klein (11cm) aber fein, selbst große Meeresräuber attakieren diesen kleinen Kunstköder mit voller Wucht. (mit Federn)

*Art-Nr:* 87-4903







*Weighted Feather Tuna Teasers 11,0/8,5cm*

 Köder mit Federn! Feather Teasers sind seit langem ein beliebter Kunstköder für den Thun. Speziell für unsere europäischen Gewässer bieten wir einige kleinere Versionen. Perfekt für das leichte, langsame Trolling! 

*Art-Nr:* 87-4904




*Daisy Chain Seabirds Multi-Color // Bird - Octopus*

 Das Daisy Chain ist die Geheimwaffe der Charter Boote in Hawaii. Dieser klappernde Teaser wird schon seit langem benutzt, er bringt die Meeresräuber an die Oberfläche. Nach dem Daisy Chain mit 5 "Vögeln" wurde auch der Octopus Teasers ins Programm aufgenommen. 

*Art-Nr:* 87-4905




*Chicaa Lure ''S'', ''M'' und ''L''.*

 Auf der ganzen Welt hat diese Form Kunstköder schon viele Thunfische und Wahoo´s gefangen. Seine schlagende Aktion macht die Fische sehr aggressiv. Auf vielen Booten hängt dieser Kunstköder wie eine Trophae! 

*Art-Nr:* 87-4906








*MacRunner*

 Top-Köder für Thunfisch, Dorado, Tarpon und Wahoo! Viele Angler berichten, dass sie alle möglichen Big Game Fische mit diesem Kunstköder gefangen haben.

*Art-Nr:* 87-4907



*Little Big Game Lure Set*

                                                                                                                               Ein Auszug von verschiedenen Big Game Kunstködern aus unserem 
Programm. Drei Größen, ’small’ , ’medium’ und ’large’ wurden zu 
praxisgerechten Sets zusammengestellt.

*Art-Nr:* 87-49079





 
Sie können uns auch in Neumarkt besuchen!

*Fishermans Partner Neumarkt  
asm Angelsport Meyer e.K.** 
Dresdner Straße 38  
92318 Neumarkt*
  oder im Internet: www.meeresprogramm.com

Über Ihren Besuch würden wir uns freuen!


----------

